# First 2010 Golf TDI Oil Change



## Joey1060 (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a little over 5K miles on my Golf TDI and most of my driving is short distance, city driving. I was wondering if there is any reason why I shouldn't change the oil before 10K, such as the factory oil is a special break in oil that should not be changed early. 

Also, where can I get info on changing the oil on the Golf? 

Thanx for any info you can provide. I really appreciate it. 

I love the car; it has been great so far.


----------



## mctdi (Jan 10, 2009)

Many people will give many thoughts on this issue. 

As of now I am planning changing my Jetta 2010 at it's first 5000 miles. And then every 10,000 miles as I did on my 2004 Golf. I do mostly highway miles, about 65,000 per year.

Your TDI is to have VW 507 rated oil.

And maybe also look around : http://www.tdiclub.com/

http://www.tdiclub.com/


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

go to germanautoparts.com get OEM filter and their german oil


----------

